# How to make glass look aged



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Anybody have any tips on how to age glass?
I have some jars I want to make look fairly old.
Ideas?*


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Maybe sponge on some brown paint mixed with some glaze to give it a more transparent look...? Just on the edges...?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Bury them in the backyard for a few months!!! OK, maybe not a good suggestion...(see trish slinking back to the sidelines and minding her own business)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F mentioned using Krylon's Glass Frosting to age glass for his lantern. That might work if you're looking for that effect.

http://www.krylon.com/main/product_...lid=12&productid=1754&content=product_details


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

try some talc powder, and if you want it to stick longer, add some adhesive- then powder.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

maybe sanding the edges or any high spots that would normally wear from rubbing, or if you only need just a few of them check out a antique store, yard sales this summer or estate sales


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Brown/rust colored craft paint with etching compound. Maybe even green if you want some algae. Your imagination is you're only limitation.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Most craft stores carry glass etching jell, you just brush it on the areas you want that frosted, aged look, wait about 5 minutes and rinse it off with water.


----------



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

Haven't tried this but it might work. Lightly spray the insides with an adhesive and empty the contents of your vaccume cleaner into it. Shake it around a bit and empty the exsess. If you got dogs like I do maybe some of the hair will stick in there like cobwebs. Hope this works.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree with 
doing some specific sanding and rubbing and then more sanding.. 
use different grits for different depths of wear to make it look worn/used.
In some spots like around the top if a cover was on it, on the bottom (sliding off shelf effect) and along edges as if another jar was next to it .
You can also make some mud water then dunk them and let dry ,spray with clear if you want it to stay on while handling. fine sand for scatches then.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow all great ideas. I was thinking of spraying some parts in the frost spray and some black very lightly.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Interestingly, several years ago in England, we purchased a 1/4 of the neighboring field to our house. When we put up the post and rail fencing, we dug up half a dozen or so Victorian bottles. They cleaned up beautifully and look "Like New" ... in the sense that the glass is in perfect condition. 

What makes them look old is the slightly "imperfect" shape or bubbles in the glass or the words on the bottles... unless glass is damaged, it cleans up pretty well.

I think checking out flea markets or antique stores for old glass is a great idea.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, I should did around some peoples houses. lol


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

unless you want that frosted look, i would just use reg old brown/black/grey craft paint on an old sock.....smear some on - rub around....let sit a few seconds depending of how much you want to age it...then wipe it off...unless its going to be in a VERY well lit place....i think it will be quite convincing...and some on the inside as well...leave a little watered down paint sit in the bottom so it gets some rings around it like its been there for ages....i just wouldn't go spending too much time/money when you can get great results in a few minutes and pennies doing this....my 2 cents - 1031fan


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah sounds good. I used that frosted spray lightly. It looks good. But I wonder if I use a gel stain, if it would look better....im sure the frost will absorb a bit.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i like the idea of the watered down paint in the bottom of the glass...
nice one 1031fan!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Thing is I think I want water in it....or is that a bad idea? Think it would rust over time? Mold?


----------

